# VPN for supersport sa



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello

Can anyone recommend a VPN for watching supersport so that the page display indicates RSA domain user from an international location? 

Overplay does not work for RSA. 

Thanking you in advance
S&S


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

VPN's are illegal and as such cannot be discussed here.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thread closed as discussions of VPN's are not permitted

:closed_2:


----------

